

Any hacker communities in Philiipines besides in Manila? - mlz99

I'm a 20-something that recently ditched a safe but boring (aren't they always?) corporate job so I can live abroad and embrace the digital nomad life. I'm planning on teaching myself both front-end and back-end web development from the ground up while living cheaply and enjoying life in the tropics. I've dabbled in html/css/javascript/php/mysql before as an IT analyst so I have some working knowledge to start from but I realized how shaky my fundamentals are so I'm essentially re-learning everything over again. I know there are currently quite a few HN'ers here that are based in the Philippines, can anyone tell me if there are any decent sized hacker communities there besides Manila (too much pollution) for me to get involved with? Thanks
======
gexla
I'm living in Dumaguete and pretty much moved here from the U.S. for the same
reasons. Actually, I don't have to teach myself web development because I
already do that as a freelance. I don't know of any hacker communities, but
maybe you could start one.

I have shared a space with another web startup here and that was great. I have
thought about picking up an office and creating a real co-working space but
the effort required to deal with all the red tape of a foreigner renting
commercial space might not be worth it. There is also the problem of
foreigners working here remotely on a tourist visa, they probably would rather
keep a low profile.

~~~
mlz99
I see, thanks for the feedback. If I ever make it to Dumaguete I'll drop you a
line to see if your up for a beer.

